

Here's NASA's New Design for a Warp Drive Ship - danielhunt
http://io9.com/heres-nasas-new-design-for-a-warp-drive-ship-1588948192

======
markcrazyhorse
This has to be bullshit, right? Surely, the Inertia alone would kill people?
and wait, I thought we didn't know of anything that could travel faster than
light?

~~~
gus_massa
It’s a small group in NASA that has a theoretical idea for a FTL spaceship. It
uses a hypothetical material with some properties that no known material has.
They don’t have a working prototype or anything similar to that.

Now they found a designer that made a few computer generated graphics of the
spaceship. This clearly doesn’t make the solution of the problems any closer.
The nice rendered images are misleading, and this is the reason that caused
Kickstarter to ban computer generated image.

The story surface every few months with a different disguise. Latest
discussion on the topic:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7872131#up_7874883](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7872131#up_7874883)
(39 points, 21 hours ago, 52 comments)

